# Whisk turning kit



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok, I'm seeing all types of hardware for various wood turning kits, but I haven't been able to find a whisk kit. Does anyone have a good source they go to?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I go to goodwill and other places like that to get the whisks I use. Personally wouldn't use them in the kitchen, but use them for mixing epoxies and stuff. Other than that, I can't help…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have never seen a whisk kit … not saying somebody doesn't make one, but I've never run across one.

This may be an opportunity to make your own 'kit' ... check out this article by David Reed Smith: http://www.davidreedsmith.com/articles/whisk/whisk.htm


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Go to the dollar tree and buy one for a dollar and use it


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I have never seen a whisk kit … not saying somebody doesn t make one, but I ve never run across one.
> 
> This may be an opportunity to make your own kit ... check out this article by David Reed Smith: http://www.davidreedsmith.com/articles/whisk/whisk.htm
> 
> - TheDane


Gerry, that's probably the most detailed tutorial I have ever seen in woodturning. Thanks for posting it. I wasn't too interested until I got to the nutmeg. After that, I was hooked after that. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

A lot of nice articles on that site http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles.htm


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Mr. David Reed Smith!


----------

